# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Disa vargje për Kosovën e pavarur !

## ALBA

*"17 SHKURT" Kosova Republike*


Ç'kan kto male qe buçasin ?
Ç'kan kto njerëz qe therasin ?
Ç'ka Kosova qe ushton ?
Çka Prishtina që këndon ?

Çka Shqipëria që vallzon ?
Çfar feste është kjo vall ? 
A mos kjo eshte fest e rall ?
Panvarsia n'Kosov u shpall !

ëngjejt sot jan çu nga varret
tuj thith ajrin e lirisë
sot janë gëzu fushat dhe malet
për kët dite te panvarsise 

Trim Shqipëtar Baca Adem !
Çohu bre burre ,e thirre zanin !
Thirr Deçanin e Drenicën !
Prizrenin e Mitrovicen !

Thirr Suhareken e Gjakovën !
Pejën e Fush Kosovën !
Shqipërin dhe Camërin
thuaji se sot ke një gëzim


Vllëzer dhe motra festoni kët dit
Se me shumë mall , sot e kemi prit !
ofshamat tona , dhe shekujt kan lodhë
Për me pa t'panvarun ty Kosovë 


Të fala Kosovë , të çojm prej mërgimit
Të gjithë Shqipëtarët sot për ty gëzojm
Me mijra flamuj sot po çajn qiejt 
Tani vec për bashkim do ënderrojm!

----------


## **tesa**

urime pavarsia ,metevretet pase shkruar ca rrjeshta te bukur

----------


## RaPSouL

Kjo poezi po qarkullon prej sot neper internet!

*Gezuar Pavarsia e Kosoves*


Thone "Bac, u kry",ja
erdhi Pavarsia,
dhe rruga vazhdon ku e le.
Te perkulet gjithe Shqiperia,
O Feniks per komb ,per Atdhe.


Bac Adem te them Ty Gezuar,
qe u flijove per lirine.
O,Engjull mbrojtes i bekuar;
Kosoves i solle pavarsine.


Ne themel te Kosoves je shtri,
Lapidari Yt eshte shpetimi.
Pavarsine na le trashigimi,
Trashigimi gjakun tek Lulzimi.


Naten qe do te festojme,
me mall ne ne mergim.
Juve do t'ju kujtojme,
Deshmore te Vendit Tim.


Kosova Loke,shume urime;
Gezuar me goten plot.
Gezuar o locka ime,
Me fund do pijme ne lot.






Ne festim ne bashke jemi,
te bashkuar do jemi gjithmone.
Me vete te marrim kudo t'vemi,
Kosove Martirja jone.


Goten n'dore ,shikimin n'qiell;
Kosove do festojme ne te Dy.
Lart engjujt shkelqejne si Diell,
Me fund....me fund ...."Bac , u kry"


Teper e mire..

----------


## Foleja_

*Urime Kosove. Urime popull shqiptar . LAVDI  atyre qe derdhen gjak per kete dite te bekuar. Qofte ky fillim i mbare i bashkimit  te te gjitha trojeve shqiptare .*

----------


## shqypo

Shekujsh  shume gjak u derdh
prej dhimbjesh dhe malet u tunden
por dite e bekuar  lumturisht  erdhi 
Gezo ,  Gezo  Kosove  Martire
Pavarsine  me nure , Pavarsine e bukur !

----------


## DI_ANA

Vezuvi dhe Pompeu

Kosova në 5000 vite 
Ja që nuk mësoi të lutet
Për lirinë, por ta fitojë
Me njatë gishtin që nuk  tutet.

O, moj nënë, qysh keni  bërë
 atëherë për  lirinë?
Diplomatë a kishit, nënë?
-Kishin Isa Boletinë.

Po vajza, a kishit nene
te dilnin per "MISS" boten?
Kishim, bir, por loznin gishtin
per "Miss" kishin zgjedhur  Shoten

Oj Kosova e kosovareve
ke shperthyer si vullkan
si shpertheu dikur Vezuvi
mbi Pompeun Sllobodan

Mblidhe mendjen, sllobodan
Mblidhe mendjen kete here
Oso Kuke eshte krejt Drenicaa
qe me ty hidhet ne ere.

Riza  Lahi

Urime per Statusin e Kosoves,urime Popullit Kosovar ..

Me ne fund u plotesua endrra e poeteve te tij,shkrimtareve,heronjve qe dhane gjakun per Pavaresine,te tjere qe luftuan dhe gezojne kete dite te mrekullueshme,drejtuesve te saj,endrra e popullit...
Ja me ne fund Liria....Ta gezoni dhe Lumturi te perjetshme.
Gezuar Popullit Shqiptar dhe Shqiptareve ne mbare boten.

----------


## moskos

Zoti e bekoft popullin SHQIPETAR dhe na japt rrugen e mbare per te ardhmen, qe te perparojm!

URIME, Urime pavarsin o njerz!!!!  :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje:   :buzeqeshje: 

\/
 l

----------


## Palma

*Kendo Tirane, kendo Prishtine


Nuk eshte enderr, jemi zgjuar,
As perralle, por e vertete,
Pavarsia e shumepritur,
Merr sot fryme, nis sot jete...

Oshetijne malet, bucet kenga,
Ne ket´ shkurt te shumepritur,
Qofte bekuar kjo dite hyjnore,
Per liri ishim te uritur...

Nuk eshte enderr, jemi zgjuar
Dhe pse kurre s´kemi fjetur,
Per liri e drejtesi,
Brez pas brezi , qeme te etur...

Kendo Tirane, kendo Prishtine,
S´ka me ndarje ne kete jete,
Dimri ne pranvere u kthye,
Cdo shqiptar u be me flete...


P.Alma*

----------


## Syku

*Kosove*

O moter Kosove, kjo eshte dita jote
thuaja kenges moter, kenges gezimplote!

Kerce n’valle te pafundme se kjo eshte dita e bardhe
vallzo me bijte e tu qe sot nga ka’mos kane ardhe!

Merr fryme Kosove e ngiji mushkerite e tua
me ajrin qe nder shekuj tiranisht te qe mohuar!

Zbathi kembet e fashuara dhe shkele pa droje truadhin tend
shijoje Kosove lirine qe teper vone t’eshte dhene!

Qesh e gezo Kosove, me se fundmi me lot gezimi
qesh e gezo o moter se tani mbaroi i padrejti - burgimi!

Ngrije zerin tend anembane e deri tek perendite
shpalle pamvaresine e shenjteroje kete dite!

Puthi bijte e tu qe nder shekuj te kane nderuar,
perqafoi te gjithe me rralle se jane te permalluar!

Kumtoje fene shqiptare, nder breze trasheguar
dhe gjakun e deshmoreve per shqiptari dhuruar!

Ngrije flamurin e qendisur me endrra patriotesh
lare e shplare me djerse e gjak bijsh Kastriotesh!

Te dua moj moter e gjithmone te kam dashur
nder plaget e mia ke qene plaga me e hapur.


*Gezuar pamvaresine Kosove!*

----------


## mondishall

Qe Sot!

Je timja, Kosove
Qe Sot, vec timja je
Shqiperine e ndjej me te plote
Me frymemarres te ndjej, Atdhe!

Jam tendi, Kosove
Qe sot me tendi jam
Shenjteruar kjo dite qofte
17 Shkurti i madh, Shqiptar!
        *    *    *

----------


## engjulli_peje^

E Diel  17 shkurt 2008

I Uroj Gjith Kosovareve Gezuar Diten e Pavarsish .Qe me shekuj e kemi Pritur.

Kosova e Lire

Ne ket Dite te Bukur
Ne Ket dite 
Te lumturis
Dhe une me gjith 
shqiptaret 
Festojm Diten
E Pavarsis.

Nje Liri te Mohuar
Nje liri qe 
Me shekuj 
e kemi Prit
per kete Liri
Kete Dite 
E kemi Prit.

Kto jan Fjal 
nga Zemra  
Kto jan fjal 
Nga Dashuria
Sepse Pavarsin 
E pret 
gjith Shqiptaria

.

Rroft Kosova E Lire Roft Shqiperia Ky Eshte Gjaku Arbrit kjo Eshte Shqiptaria!

----------


## Palma

> *Kosove*
> 
> O moter Kosove, kjo eshte dita jote
> thuaja kenges moter, kenges gezimplote!
> 
> Kerce nvalle te pafundme se kjo eshte dita e bardhe
> vallzo me bijte e tu qe sot nga kamos kane ardhe!
> 
> Merr fryme Kosove e ngiji mushkerite e tua
> ...



Gezuar Pavarsine o Kosove!!


Faleminderit Syku per te tilla vargje!


Suksese te gjithe krijuesve, qe kane shkruar ne kete teme!!

----------


## Palma

Shkruar nga nga Deep_blue

Bac, u kry!
Rendi i pare 
i dyti 
Ka me u kry edhe i treti 
Veç le të kryhet
Bac
E krejt kemi me ardh te ti

----------


## macia_blu

> Qe Sot!
> 
> Je timja, Kosove
> Qe Sot, vec timja je
> Shqiperine e ndjej me te plote
> Me frymemarres te ndjej, Atdhe!
> 
> Jam tendi, Kosove
> Qe sot me tendi jam
> ...





Gezuar Kosove.... keshtu u gezofsh nga mot. Krenohu Kosove Krenohu.
Zgjerohu Europe, (ndryshoje  Harten, shtona edhe nje here ),  shtoje dhe nje shtet ne harten tende te zorshme, e me te madhe sot.
Gezuar!

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Ilir Shaqiri - Moj Evrop*

Moj Evrop evrop e vjeter 
si sma gjete nje rrug tjeter 
Ni rrug tjeter pak kthes 100 vjet mi qite nharres 

Moj evrop e bija tallkanit 
Ta vum zjarrin mes te ballaknit 
ta vum zjarrin qe mpervlon 
e nuk pres ma nuk pres si kujton 

Nuk jav pres hilet si tthash 
se mka ra ma thika nasht 
e dredhit po dalin nfush 
arat vorre mi kan mush 

100 vjet poj pres ngushllim 
po i laj durt me gjakun tim 
kthema mua krenarin dhe doren see 
mos tndaj kufi, mos tndaj kufi

(refreni)
Kthema token, te jap qjellin 
kthema borxhin kthema borxhin 
lshoma djellin 
dua tjem zot 
ntime toke 
dje dhesot, sot e neser jam evrop,
jam evrop, jam evrop

Her ne lindje her ne azi her me be her me dredhi 
trup e kok mi banin cop 
qe tmos isha ma evrop 

Moj evrop e bija tallkanit 
Ta vum zjarrin mes te ballaknit 
ta vum zjarrin qe mpervlon 
e nuk pres ma nuk pres si kujton 

Nuk jav pres hilet si tthash 
se mka ra ma thika nasht 
e dredhit po dalin nfush 
arat vorre mi kan mush 

100 vjet poj pres ngushllim 
po i laj durt me gjakun tim 
kthema mua krenarin dhe doren see 
mos tndaj kufi, mos tndaj kufi 

(refreni)(2x)
Kthema token, te jap qjellin 
kthema borxhin kthema borxhin 
lshoma djellin 
dua tjem zot 
ntime toke 
dje dhesot, sot e neser jam evrop,
jam evrop, jam evrop


Rrofte Kosova e Pamvarur!

----------


## bili99

> Kjo poezi po qarkullon prej sot neper internet!
> 
> *Gezuar Pavarsia e Kosoves*
> 
> 
> Thone "Bac, u kry",ja
> erdhi Pavarsia,
> dhe rruga vazhdon ku e le.
> Te perkulet gjithe Shqiperia,
> ...


Kushtrim  rrofsh  qe  e  ke  sjelle  ketu  ,

Eshte  me  zemer  per  Kosoven...une  e  kam  shkruar  tek  tema  e  Davius  se  pari  dhe  eshte  nje  perkushtim  malli  dhe  dashurie  per  Deshmoret  e   Kombit,  per  Kosoven  dhe  gjithe  shqiptaret    ne  bote ..Une  do  ta  recitoj  tek  mbremja  madheshtore  ne  Chicago..  ...kur  festojme   nje  qellim  jemi  se  bashku  edhe  kur  nuk  jemi  fizikisht  prane  njeritjetrit....kur  te  coj  goten  me  fund   dijeni  se  e  coj  per  te  gjithe  Ju   bashkeshqiptaret  e  mij  ne  bote..Bashke  jemi  me  te  forte...dhe  bashke  jemi  shume   shume  me  te  mire...Urime  Pavaresia  te  gjitheve...Gezuar...

Me   fund*..." Bac,  u  kry..."

me  nderime,
Xhabir  Alili,Chicago,USA

----------


## MaDaBeR

*"RROFT DITA E PAMVARSIS"*

*Erdhi dita e shumpritun,
Qi me GJAK e kem ujitun,
Erdhi dita e LIRIS'
Erdhi dita e PAMVARSIS'

Erdhi dita e BAC ADEMIT
Qi shkjaut' t'zi i shtini Tmerrin,
Erdhi dita e Ibrahim Rugoves,
Qe luftoi per liri t'Kosoves.

UÇK-se i erdhi Ora
Per me l'shu armet nga dora,
E me majt ne dor flamur,
Flamurin e PAMVARSIS.

Oj KOSOV oj nana jon,
Sa bukur sot m'kenke veshun,
Ke vesh petkat e Liris,
RROFT DITA E PAMVARSIS.*

Krijuar nga: _B. Lleshi_

----------


## RSHP

Urime nga zemra Kosovareve te shumevuajtur!

  Tani ju ka mbetur, edhe gjysma e punes, te perballeni me sfidat qe fsheh vete liria ne 
shtjellat e saj. Dhe ato nuk jane te pakta, kur mikrobi i lirise deperton ne 
gjakun e bashkekombesve tuaj...

----------


## Brari

Ja dhe nje Poezi e re per Kosoven krijuar nga nje vajze nga Shqiperia.


Autore: Lediana ose Zemrushja..

Monday, February 18, 2008


Gezuar Pavaresine Kosove!


Tokë e shenjtë, tok’shqiptare, bij e nënës sonë Shqipëri
Tokë që trima dhe bujarë t’kan shërbyer me dashuri,
Tokë e vyer, tok’e çmuar, shumë pagove për lirinë,
Dete gjaku papërtharë, ende ti I mban mbi shpinë.
Gjak i kuq, gjak martiri, gjak qe leu çdo shtëpi
Gjak që edhe trëndafilave, ua venite ngjyrën ti
Gjak që trimat-ë sëbashku, kanë dhuruar për Lirinë
Liriëmbla, liridashura, çdo shqiptari I erdhe ti..


Die të kan prit si nuse, teksa hyn në shpi të re
Vallja, kënga nuk asht ndal, derisa hëna prapa u fsheh
Zemrat trime, zemra’ dashurat, fort gëzuan për këtë ditë
Zemrat që ishin të plasura, ngjizjen prapë ua dhe ti
Liridashur, liriëmbël, oh sa shumë të kanë prit
Pjalmin tënd die shijuan, pjalm lirie u dhe ti


Oshëtiu I gjith vëndi, botës çark I shkoi ai(zëri)
Lajmin dha në çdo shtëpizë, se e lirë do ishe ti
Edhe nifmat edhe zanat, seç u zgjuan përsëri
Me gëzim, me këng e valle, të kanë prit në këtë dit’
Tok me shqipet anembanë, festuan deri n’agim
Pas të parës vese ikën, për të ardhur përsëri..


Tok e shenjtë, tok’shqiptare, bij e nënës sonë Shqipëri
Sa lezet të ka kurora, kjo kurorë e LIRISE
Tok që rrite bijë trima, me gji zane I ke rrit
Tok që kurrë s’të braktisën, se e ëmbël ishe ti
Tok bujare sot shpagove, dhimbjen e gjith rrobërisë
Të gëzuar, lumturuar, të pafsha tani gjithnji...



Posted by  Lediana Paja at 9:00 PM 0 comments  

Friday, January 18, 2008




...



Bukur Lediana (Zemrushja) !

Urime dhe ju krijuesve te tjere!

Gezuar Kosoven tashma Shtet i Pamvarur!

----------


## xani1

> Urime nga zemra Kosovareve te shumevuajtur!
> 
>   Tani ju ka mbetur, edhe gjysma e punes, te perballeni me sfidat qe fsheh vete liria ne 
> shtjellat e saj. Dhe ato nuk jane te pakta, kur mikrobi i lirise deperton ne 
> gjakun e bashkekombesve tuaj...


Është një shpresë se mjegulla është tërhequr nga Kosova, prandaj presim që të mos ketë kushte për ujqit.

----------

